# Cost of surgery for Ectopic Cilia or Distichiasis



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,

I'm a Newbie and just found out that my poor Tessa has eye lashes growing in the wrong direction. Not sure if it is Ectopic Cilia or Distichiasis. I have an appointment for her to see a specialist here in Toronto, Canada on Monday and was wondering if anyone might know the cost of surgery for this issue. 

I've spent thousands of dollars on my poor 3 dogs since March and would love to know how much more I'm looking at. I've had such bad issues going on with my dogs and wish that people who actually take care of their pets could get a break!! I've had issues with vets taking advantage of how much we will do for our dogs and finally found a Vet who is honest with us!

Sorry for rambling and venting I'm just sooo upset at people who take advantage of our love for animals!! 

Any information on cost or the surgery itself for Tessa's issue would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.:angry:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, I'm sorry. I have no idea. Just wanted you to know I'll keep you and Tessa in my prayers.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It really varies by location. You can often get it done for less at a veterinary university. Your specialist should give you an estimate. 
Where I live its about $1,000


----------

